# Front-USB geht nicht mehr [Corsair Carbide 500R]



## bravo-two-zero (19. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich war letztens bei einem Kumpel auf LAN und habe einen Wlan-Stick  benutzt, welchen ich im Frontpanel drin hatte. Ich habe den Stick dann  einfach mal rausgezogen, weil ich den verwechselt hatte mit meinem  USB-Stick. 
Dann wollte ich ihn wieder reinstecken und seitdem geht das Frontpanel  nicht mehr. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass, als ich den Wlan-Stick ein  weiteres mal rausgezogen habe, hing dort anscheinend ein "geschmolzener"  Plastik-Faden dran.
Der Wlan-Stick wollte erst nicht mehr anspringen, geht nun aber wieder.  Das FP jedoch nicht. Wenn ich im linken USB-Port meinen USB-Stick  reinstecke, dann blinkt dessen Lampe kurz auf und das wars. Im rechten Port  tut sich gar nichts. Und erkannt wird ebenfalls absolut nichts. Gar  nichts.

Ich benutze beim Carbide 500R dieses Zwischenstück, damit beim FP nur  USB2.0 und nicht USB3.0 verwendet wird. Sitzt alles richtig und ist auch  richtig angeschlossen. Es funktionierte ja mal.

Jemand 'ne Ahnung, was das sein kann?

Gruß


----------



## bravo-two-zero (21. März 2012)

push :<


----------



## bravo-two-zero (22. März 2012)

kriegt man auch mal ne antwort?
habe dem kundensupport vor 4 tagen per email angeschrieben und auch dort keine antwort erhalten. -,-


----------



## dmxforever (22. März 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie ein Wlan-Stick das schaffen soll, aber geschmolzenes Plastik lässt auf eine Überlastung tippen. Foglich "tutti-kaputti".

Kannst du ein zweites Gehäuse besorgen und dessen Frontpanel probieren oder ein anderes Bord zum Testen deines Frontpanels? Eines der beiden wird nämlich hinüber sein.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (23. März 2012)

hab gerade mal den port gewechselt aufm mainboard.
geht trotzdem nicht.

habe mal nen screen vom geräte-manager angehängt.
ich hab alles nötige installiert, trotzdem zeigt er das an.
das ist schon so, seit ich damals formatiert habe.

kann das eventuell daran liegen?

mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich damals gar nicht formatiert hatte, als ich das neue mainboard (asrock z68 pro3) eingebaut hatte.
war von einem amd-system auf ein intel-system umgestiegen.


----------



## dmxforever (23. März 2012)

Das Frontpanel hat aber vor dem Wlan-Stick-Unfall funktioniert, oder? Funktionieren deine USB3-Anschlüsse? Eventuell fehlt deren Treiber.

Ansonsten kannst du ja mal probieren, ob es nur ein Treiber-Konflikt ist und setz Windows neu auf.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (23. März 2012)

werd ich mal machen.
habe nun auch vom corsair-support ne email mitsamt gutschein bekommen und konnte nun kostenlos ein neues frontpanel bestellen.
vielen dank corsair. <3

und danke auch dir dmx. ich werde morgen mal formatieren und alles neu machen.

gruß


----------

